
Show HN: Neural network trained to recognize handwritten digits - zbendefy
https://zbendefy.github.io/machine.academy/WebApps/NumberRecognize/index.html
======
cheschire
Fun.

As a next step, you could create a publicly trainable model where the public
could submit a drawing + value.

Then you could share both results, the one you've trained and the one the
public trained.

